# New to dubai & looking for new friends



## Brad33

*The new to Dubai and looking to make friends thread*

Good afternoon all, 

Thank you for taking the time to read this thread. My partner and I have just relocated to Dubai, we spent the last week buying sofa, TV's, beds all the usual stuff. Now we are a little settled in we are looking to make some new friends out here. We are located in the Marina area almost opposite the Yacht club and consider ourselfs a normal late 20's couple, who like all the normal sorts of things sports, eating, having fun.

So if your in the area please give me a shout, maybe we can go for a drink or something.

Thanks

Brad


----------



## pamela0810

Hi Brad,
Welcome to Dubai. You'll find a lot of threads posted about meet ups, drinks, etc. Keep an eye out and I'm sure someone will come along and arrange something over the weekends.


----------



## nat_c

Brad33 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this thread. My partner and I have just relocated to Dubai, we spent the last week buying sofa, TV's, beds all the usual stuff. Now we are a little settled in we are looking to make some new friends out here. We are located in the Marina area almost opposite the Yacht club and consider ourselfs a normal late 20's couple, who like all the normal sorts of things sports, eating, having fun.
> 
> So if your in the area please give me a shout, maybe we can go for a drink or something.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brad


Sounds pretty much identical to us! We've been here 3 weeks now, spent the last 3 weeks prety much at the mall and shops buying furniture! We are living in the marina too probably right opposite from you now as we look onto the yacht club! So would definitely be up for meeting up


----------



## adegbasa funmilayo

*hi*

Hi am moving there as well can we be friends?


Brad33 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this thread. My partner and I have just relocated to Dubai, we spent the last week buying sofa, TV's, beds all the usual stuff. Now we are a little settled in we are looking to make some new friends out here. We are located in the Marina area almost opposite the Yacht club and consider ourselfs a normal late 20's couple, who like all the normal sorts of things sports, eating, having fun.
> 
> So if your in the area please give me a shout, maybe we can go for a drink or something.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brad


----------



## Dubry

Hey guys, welcome! Recently moved here also & looking to make a few new friends. I'm living in UpTown Mirdif & would love to find new friends to have a drink with!




Brad33 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this thread. My partner and I have just relocated to Dubai, we spent the last week buying sofa, TV's, beds all the usual stuff. Now we are a little settled in we are looking to make some new friends out here. We are located in the Marina area almost opposite the Yacht club and consider ourselfs a normal late 20's couple, who like all the normal sorts of things sports, eating, having fun.
> 
> So if your in the area please give me a shout, maybe we can go for a drink or something.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brad


----------



## Andy Capp

nat_c said:


> Sounds pretty much identical to us! We've been here 3 weeks now, spent the last 3 weeks prety much at the mall and shops buying furniture! We are living in the marina too probably right opposite from you now as we look onto the yacht club! So would definitely be up for meeting up


Toon fan?????


----------



## stewart

QUOTE=Brad33;309331]Good afternoon all, 

Thank you for taking the time to read this thread. My partner and I have just relocated to Dubai, we spent the last week buying sofa, TV's, beds all the usual stuff. Now we are a little settled in we are looking to make some new friends out here. We are located in the Marina area almost opposite the Yacht club and consider ourselfs a normal late 20's couple, who like all the normal sorts of things sports, eating, having fun.

So if your in the area please give me a shout, maybe we can go for a drink or something.

Thanks

Brad[/QUOTE]

:welcome::welcome:

Watch the threads and you will find plenty of posts about things to do and people to meet.


----------



## stewart

Dubry said:


> Hey guys, welcome! Recently moved here also & looking to make a few new friends. I'm living in UpTown Mirdif & would love to find new friends to have a drink with!


:welcome::welcome::welcome:

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## pamela0810

As you can see, Stewy is our resident Cheerleader!


----------



## _DXB_

Hi everyone!

Not trying to hijack the thread but thought I'd add in this 

My partner and I will be there in 5 weeks time (6th July) - going to spend a few days in a hotel and then move to company provided accommodation for a month whilst we find somewhere to live (Looking in Marina / JLT / Barsha districts.
We'll be looking to make friends as well once we get there. Spent 5 weeks in Dubai in January and only discovered this forum as we were leaving, so didn't really get a chance to meet anyone.
Our usual place to go was Locker Room on a Fri night for Brunch - never made it to Waxys - Went to Flavours though and that was good!

Hope to see some of you soon too!


----------



## nat_c

Andy Capp said:


> Toon fan?????


Of course! There's no other team to follow.....


----------



## katiepotato

More Geordies - excellent!


----------



## Elphaba

There are that many Geordies in Dubai that Newcastle must be practically empty! 

-


----------



## Brad33

Well it sounds like there are a few of us in the Marina area, maybe we should arrange an open get together somewhere local.

Except for furniture shopping and waiting for deliveries we are both free most evenings and weekends, how does Sat 5th of June sound for a meet up?

Brad and K


----------



## buddyab

Hello every one here . My friends and I are going to beach on Friday dose anyone want to join us 
just give me a PM


----------



## Dubry

Im in the restaurant biz so that won't work for me, but I'm definately up for meeting up sometime! Lets keep in touch & see what we can work out.
Bryan

send me a private message if you want to exchange emails, FB, mobile, etc 






Brad33 said:


> Well it sounds like there are a few of us in the Marina area, maybe we should arrange an open get together somewhere local.
> 
> Except for furniture shopping and waiting for deliveries we are both free most evenings and weekends, how does Sat 5th of June sound for a meet up?
> 
> Brad and K


----------



## SoccrBarbi

*In Dubai shortly and would love to meet up!*

Hi! My husband and I are moving to Dubai next weekend and would love to meet up for drinks sometime soon! We're late twenties, from San Francisco but have been living in Sydney for the last year and a half. How are you finding Dubai thus far? 

Keep in touch,

Maddie




Brad33 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this thread. My partner and I have just relocated to Dubai, we spent the last week buying sofa, TV's, beds all the usual stuff. Now we are a little settled in we are looking to make some new friends out here. We are located in the Marina area almost opposite the Yacht club and consider ourselfs a normal late 20's couple, who like all the normal sorts of things sports, eating, having fun.
> 
> So if your in the area please give me a shout, maybe we can go for a drink or something.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brad


----------



## SoccrBarbi

*Couple new to Dubai looking to meet up!*

Hello! 

My husband, Dan, and I are are moving to Dubai next weekend and would love to meet up with people! We're late twenties, originally from San Francisco area but have been living in Sydney for the past year and a half. The move is just temporary for us so I will not be working so I would also love to meet up with anyone in a similar situation and explore the area! We're into travel food, sports, shopping (probably more me than Dan!) wine, book clubs, pretty much up for whatever! Give me a shout if you're open for a meet up or have any "must have" advice!

Cheers,

Maddie


----------



## monayaa

*Looking for friends in AD or Dxb*

Hi...
looking for friends to hang out with between the ages of 26 to 33....


----------



## dizzyizzy

ugh, I'm 34... sorry


----------



## DXB.UAE

I am not only new to this forum but also new to Dubai. I moved here two weeks ago from Canada and looking to make new friends. These two weeks are like years to me. No one to meet and talk except my staff. I am looking to make new friends and i am sure you would lik to know a little about me.
I am 30 male Canadian, working as a manager in an airline. I am not well aware of the routes and directions here but my daily commute has taught me exact direction to home and office  i am willing to learn and know more places that i have heard of to spend some quality time and kill my boredom.
I am open to all nationalities, ages and genders. Please have me in if you have any meetups coming soon.
Any singles? couples? please feel free to contact. It will be great if someone would throw an idea for a meet up.


----------



## MarcelDH

DXB.UAE said:


> I am not only new to this forum but also new to Dubai. I moved here two weeks ago from Canada and looking to make new friends. These two weeks are like years to me. No one to meet and talk except my staff. I am looking to make new friends and i am sure you would lik to know a little about me.
> I am 30 male Canadian, working as a manager in an airline. I am not well aware of the routes and directions here but my daily commute has taught me exact direction to home and office  i am willing to learn and know more places that i have heard of to spend some quality time and kill my boredom.
> I am open to all nationalities, ages and genders. Please have me in if you have any meetups coming soon.
> Any singles? couples? please feel free to contact. It will be great if someone would throw an idea for a meet up.


Hey there! I got to Dubai too only a short while ago and actually managed to organise a meetup with some expats yesterday night. Not tonight I am afraid, still have a slight headache left ....but we definitely might try some more in the near future, so let's stay in touch! There's a lot of other things going on like brunches and pub quizzes I think (you'll find those somewhere else on the forum).

By the way, one of the things you want to learn about this forum is that you first need to post 5 messages before you get to send and receive private messages. Only after that networking in this place starts to make a bit more sense....let me know as soon as you reach 5!


----------



## DXB.UAE

MarcelDH said:


> Hey there! I got to Dubai too only a short while ago and actually managed to organise a meetup with some expats yesterday night. Not tonight I am afraid, still have a slight headache left ....but we definitely might try some more in the near future, so let's stay in touch! There's a lot of other things going on like brunches and pub quizzes I think (you'll find those somewhere else on the forum).
> 
> By the way, one of the things you want to learn about this forum is that you first need to post 5 messages before you get to send and receive private messages. Only after that networking in this place starts to make a bit more sense....let me know as soon as you reach 5!


Hey 

Thanks for your reply. Please do keep me in the loop. I also got severe head ache and the reason is little different, crazy drivers!!  . Everyone seems to be smashing into you 
I will try to manage the requirement of 5 posts in this forum. Will let you know.
Take care buddy.


----------



## tounzz

Hey,

Welcome to Dubai... I am in Dubai since few months but new to this forum. 

I work in Media City and live in the marina area. Hope we'll chat and meet soon, will let you know in case of any activities or meetups.

Cheers,

Toni


----------



## emsems

*Hi*



DXB.UAE said:


> I am not only new to this forum but also new to Dubai. I moved here two weeks ago from Canada and looking to make new friends. These two weeks are like years to me. No one to meet and talk except my staff. I am looking to make new friends and i am sure you would lik to know a little about me.
> I am 30 male Canadian, working as a manager in an airline. I am not well aware of the routes and directions here but my daily commute has taught me exact direction to home and office  i am willing to learn and know more places that i have heard of to spend some quality time and kill my boredom.
> I am open to all nationalities, ages and genders. Please have me in if you have any meetups coming soon.
> Any singles? couples? please feel free to contact. It will be great if someone would throw an idea for a meet up.


Hi DXB,

I'll be in the same boat as you soon, it would be nice to know people before I move out there in August. 

Em


----------



## DXB.UAE

Folks!!! thank you for your interest in this thread. I would request everyone to keep in touch so that we can arrange an early meet up. 
Em dont worry my friend we will have things ready for you. Just keep visiting this forum and this thread. I am sure after just few more messages i will be able to PM you all. The best way to keep in touch would be by sharing emails and may be the cell numbers. (only if you all agree).
Toni, keep in touch and please do let us know about new events. I came to know about a good Lebanese buffet place called Daniel. I heard its a nice place
Marcel, how's ur headache now  i already got one.. had too much this evening. 
Take care guys


----------



## MarcelDH

DXB.UAE said:


> Folks!!! thank you for your interest in this thread. I would request everyone to keep in touch so that we can arrange an early meet up.
> Em dont worry my friend we will have things ready for you. Just keep visiting this forum and this thread. I am sure after just few more messages i will be able to PM you all. The best way to keep in touch would be by sharing emails and may be the cell numbers. (only if you all agree).
> Toni, keep in touch and please do let us know about new events. I came to know about a good Lebanese buffet place called Daniel. I heard its a nice place
> Marcel, how's ur headache now  i already got one.. had too much this evening.
> Take care guys


Headache is gone today, so we could definitely think of trying to create a new one soon ;-).........thinking of doing something again coming Thursday, so you better get to that 5 posts!


----------



## skibanff

I think some are doing the quiz at Byblos on Monday night, you can also get a pretty good bar meal


----------



## vduck

DXB.UAE said:


> Folks!!! thank you for your interest in this thread. I would request everyone to keep in touch so that we can arrange an early meet up.
> Em dont worry my friend we will have things ready for you. Just keep visiting this forum and this thread. I am sure after just few more messages i will be able to PM you all. The best way to keep in touch would be by sharing emails and may be the cell numbers. (only if you all agree).
> Toni, keep in touch and please do let us know about new events. I came to know about a good Lebanese buffet place called Daniel. I heard its a nice place
> Marcel, how's ur headache now  i already got one.. had too much this evening.
> Take care guys


Hey there...just caught up on this thread. As I am the gal going "solo" for the upcoming year, would be most happy to be kept in the loop...especially for quiz night!! Hope you are settling in...I am back in the homeland for July, but back "home" to Dubai in August. I will keep checking this site for connections to meet ups etc. By the by...I can totally relate to your comment about the headaches over the driving...it took months before I could honestly say I was not a "white knuckle" driver anymore!! Cheers.


----------



## Veronica

DXB.UAE said:


> Folks!!! thank you for your interest in this thread. I would request everyone to keep in touch so that we can arrange an early meet up.
> Em dont worry my friend we will have things ready for you. Just keep visiting this forum and this thread. I am sure after just few more messages i will be able to PM you all. The best way to keep in touch would be by sharing emails and may be the cell numbers. (only if you all agree).
> Toni, keep in touch and please do let us know about new events. I came to know about a good Lebanese buffet place called Daniel. I heard its a nice place
> Marcel, how's ur headache now  i already got one.. had too much this evening.
> Take care guys


It would be nice if you announce meets ups here rather than via emails, phone, pm etc. That way other newbies will have the chance to participate.
I would not advise exchanging emails or phone numbers in here though as it can leave you open to spam and nuisance calls etc.
Its better to swap contact details via the private messaging facility once you have enough posts.


----------



## DXB.UAE

vduck said:


> Hey there...just caught up on this thread. As I am the gal going "solo" for the upcoming year, would be most happy to be kept in the loop...especially for quiz night!! Hope you are settling in...I am back in the homeland for July, but back "home" to Dubai in August. I will keep checking this site for connections to meet ups etc. By the by...I can totally relate to your comment about the headaches over the driving...it took months before I could honestly say I was not a "white knuckle" driver anymore!! Cheers.


 vduck enjoy your vacations. I wish i was there for summer. I am completely shower burnt by this boiling tap water even during the night time but from now onwards i have started putting bags of ice cube in a huge bucket for the final dip...... by the way it really works!!!. 
Keep in touch and we will make sure you dont miss the quiz nights.
Enjoy


----------



## DXB.UAE

Veronica said:


> It would be nice if you announce meets ups here rather than via emails, phone, pm etc. That way other newbies will have the chance to participate.
> I would not advise exchanging emails or phone numbers in here though as it can leave you open to spam and nuisance calls etc.
> Its better to swap contact details via the private messaging facility once you have enough posts.




I agree with you Veonica.


----------



## DXB.UAE

MarcelDH said:


> Headache is gone today, so we could definitely think of trying to create a new one soon ;-).........thinking of doing something again coming Thursday, so you better get to that 5 posts!


.


Hey Marcel,

I think i am above 5 posts and i still cant PM you. Let me try one more time.


----------



## DXB.UAE

Guys!! How do we PM.....where to go?.


----------



## MarcelDH

DXB.UAE said:


> Guys!! How do we PM.....where to go?.


Think it may take a couple of hours for the PM's to be activated. You should see them after clicking on "User CP", browse down for "Private Messages". Just sent you a test message that you should receive. 

In my case it also took a few hours, so that's probably why it doesn't work straight away...


----------



## tribalmatt

*another newbie*

hey guys, i'm in the same boat here. just arrived in Dubai a couple of weeks ago. it's been a crazy time starting a new job, finding somewhere to live, and all the other stuff that comes along with it. now that the dust is starting to settle would love to meet up with others in the same boat. i'm working in media city and will (shortly) be living in the marina area. so do keep me in the loop of any meetups, or if anyone wants to catch up for a coffee and chat send me a PM. see some of you soon!
TM


----------



## Elphaba

tribalmatt said:


> hey guys, i'm in the same boat here. just arrived in Dubai a couple of weeks ago. it's been a crazy time starting a new job, finding somewhere to live, and all the other stuff that comes along with it. now that the dust is starting to settle would love to meet up with others in the same boat. i'm working in media city and will (shortly) be living in the marina area. so do keep me in the loop of any meetups, or if anyone wants to catch up for a coffee and chat send me a PM. see some of you soon!
> TM


If you want to hear about meetings you'll need to keep reading the board as the posters who generously arrange such things usually put up a post for everyone to see.
-


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> If you want to hear about meetings you'll need to keep reading the board as *the posters who generously arrange such things* usually put up a post for everyone to see.
> -


PMSL, and not a hint of sarcasm eh Elphy?


----------



## stewart

Elphaba said:


> If you want to hear about meetings you'll need to keep reading the board as the posters who generously arrange such things usually put up a post for everyone to see.
> -


And last weeks turnout was a record :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Elphaba

Andy Capp said:


> PMSL, and not a hint of sarcasm eh Elphy?


Nope. Not being sarcastic at all. Good on those who take the time and effort to organise events. Too many people claim to want to meet others, but do nothing about it, or just ask if things 'have been arranged' forgetting that someone has to get off their backside to do so.
-


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> PMSL, and not a hint of sarcasm eh Elphy?


HaHa Do we need to use size 7 leters in RED



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/53016-new-pub-quiz-night-19th-july.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...e-little-lovelys-last-chance-pre-ramadan.html


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> Nope. Not being sarcastic at all. Good on those who take the time and effort to organise events. Too many people claim to want to meet others, but do nothing about it, or just ask if things 'have been arranged' forgetting that someone has to get off their backside to do so.
> -


And you're the world's worst at turning up!

C'mon Elphy, we'd love to see you and your DH at Radisson Blu on Friday....


----------



## Elphaba

Andy Capp said:


> And you're the world's worst at turning up!
> 
> C'mon Elphy, we'd love to see you and your DH at Radisson Blu on Friday....


Eh? I never say I am going to attend any board events. I invariably have plans with my own friends.
-


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> Eh? I never say I am going to attend any board events. I invariably have plans with my own friends.
> -


I know you don't (and cos of your previous experiences I really don't blame you), but comeon, Friday at Radisson - I guarantee you'll both have a scream!


----------



## Elphaba

Andy Capp said:


> I know you don't (and cos of your previous experiences I really don't blame you), but comeon, Friday at Radisson - I guarantee you'll both have a scream!


Nothing to do with things I have previously arranged, just that I have a busy life of my own. If you really want me around on Friday, switch on the radio as I'll be on the Big Brunch on Dubai Eye that day. 
-


----------



## Andy Capp

Why would I only want to listen to you when I'd much rather see you too....


(Is AC REALLY flirting with Elphy!)


----------



## pamela0810

AC when are you NOT flirting with anyone???


----------



## Elphaba

Andy Capp said:


> Why would I only want to listen to you when I'd much rather see you too....
> 
> 
> (Is AC REALLY flirting with Elphy!)


You have more sense than to flirt with me...
-


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> AC when are you NOT flirting with anyone???


Erm....


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> You have more sense than to flirt with me...
> -


But I do love a challenge! XXX!


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> Erm....


Yes that you do AC


----------



## JonStewart87

Hey everyone,
i'm new as well, looking to get into a social scene here in Dubai, moving out there middle of aug (ramadan, i knoww  )

what a great forum!!


----------



## pamela0810

JonStewart87 said:


> Hey everyone,
> i'm new as well, looking to get into a social scene here in Dubai, moving out there middle of aug (ramadan, i knoww  )
> 
> what a great forum!!



Hey Jon, Welcome to the forum!
Lots of events coming up, just keep an eye out on the forum and you'll see something being organized practically every weekend or so. Good luck with your move!


----------



## shinny_girl

pamela0810 said:


> Hey Jon, Welcome to the forum!
> Lots of events coming up, just keep an eye out on the forum and you'll see something being organized practically every weekend or so. Good luck with your move!



And What exactly have you organized for this weekend Pam? i mean Thursday night...:confused2:


----------



## stewart

QUOTE=JonStewart87;337653]Hey everyone,
i'm new as well, looking to get into a social scene here in Dubai, moving out there middle of aug (ramadan, i knoww  )

what a great forum!! [/QUOTE]

:welcome:

Keep reading the threads when you arrive, there is bound to be something happening.

We have been getting really good turn ups of late.


:welcome:


----------



## pamela0810

shinny_girl said:


> And What exactly have you organized for this weekend Pam? i mean Thursday night...:confused2:


This is what's happening this weekend Missy... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...e-little-lovelys-last-chance-pre-ramadan.html

And Thursday night for me is date night!  I just need to find a date


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> This is what's happening this weekend Missy... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...e-little-lovelys-last-chance-pre-ramadan.html
> 
> And Thursday night for me is date night!  I just need to find a date


Well it is that time of the year, there are plenty hangin off the palms at the moment or AC could be up to it.


----------



## pamela0810

stewart said:


> Well it is that time of the year, there are plenty hangin off the palms at the moment or AC could be up to it.


Oh I'm sure AC is pretty good at plucking dates off the palms....thanks Stewy!


----------



## stewart

shinny_girl said:


> And What exactly have you organized for this weekend Pam? i mean Thursday night...:confused2:


Mmmm!
Thursday night, still not sure, sure few us will be doing something.
But we dont normally decide till Thur arvo.


----------



## shinny_girl

stewart said:


> Mmmm!
> Thursday night, still not sure, sure few us will be doing something.
> But we dont normally decide till Thur arvo.


Will you let me know of your last minutes plan too once decided? :juggle:


----------



## stewart

shinny_girl said:


> Will you let me know of your last minutes plan too once decided? :juggle:


For sure


----------



## SBP

Elphaba said:


> You have more sense than to flirt with me...
> -


Surely you aren't THAT unattractive Elphy?


----------



## Elphaba

SBP said:


> Surely you aren't THAT unattractive Elphy?


Firstly, that's terribly rude and secondly, makes no sense. 

I am far too good for AndyC (& he knows it). Besides my husband wouldn't appreciate it.


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> Firstly, that's terribly rude and secondly, makes no sense.
> 
> I am far too good for AndyC (& he knows it). Besides my husband wouldn't appreciate it.


Meow!!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba

Andy Capp said:


> Meow!!!!!!


----------



## seadreamer

Hello there,

I am new in town as well and I would like to join your little expat group.


----------



## newbieexpat

*moving to Dubai*

Hi! Im new to the site and new to Dubai, I move out at the end of August and looking to make friends over there. Thanks for all the great threads people are posting about getting together. Hopefully I will join in when I arrive.

Thanks!


----------



## stewart

QUOTE=seadreamer;339842]Hello there,

I am new in town as well and I would like to join your little expat group.[/QUOTE]

:welcome:

Just read the threads such as;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...pub-quiz-night-monday-26th-july-2010-a-4.html

Feel welcome to turn up.


----------



## ninak

*bored in dubai*

Hi All

my name is nina i have lived in dubai for the last 2 years and have found it quite difficult to get to know people, have been trying to find a job but not having much luck so i was looking for any other housewifes whom wold like to meet for a coffee, or form a morning group just to get to know people and make some friends.

for all those people who are feeling a little lonely or bored in dubai 
I live in emirates hills so anyone in the area whom would like to get to know other exapts in dubai.

take care 

nina


----------



## blackie11943

*hiiiii*

hiiii,
am 4m dubai...always looking forward 2 meet different people 2 expand my social life..dont worry u'll gonna huv a lots fun...u just need a time 2 get used 2..


----------



## blackie11943

hey,
hiiii everyone my name is mo,from & living in dubai wed my fiance..luv 2 meet other people or couple's 2 expand our social life & 2 huv fun wed..soooo if any 1 is new here so hoollllaaaaa me...i do huv a lots of fnds,u gonna huv fun 4 shizzle my dizzle... ;-) SNIP


----------



## jojo

Hi Blackie, you dont need to put your phone number on the forum, have a look thru, there are lots of meetings etc. Get chatting on here and make friends that way. Welcome to the forum

Jo xxxx


----------



## pamela0810

blackie11943 said:


> hey,
> hiiii everyone my name is mo,from & living in dubai wed my fiance..luv 2 meet other people or couple's 2 expand our social life & 2 huv fun wed..soooo if any 1 is new here so hoollllaaaaa me...i do huv a lots of fnds,u gonna huv fun 4 shizzle my dizzle... ;-) SNIP



I thought it was "Shizzle my nizzle"


----------



## blackie11943

*hiiiii*



pamela0810 said:


> I thought it was "Shizzle my nizzle"


i huv create my own....!!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## blackie11943

jojo said:


> Hi Blackie, you dont need to put your phone number on the forum, have a look thru, there are lots of meetings etc. Get chatting on here and make friends that way. Welcome to the forum
> 
> Jo xxxx


koool...didnt know that


----------



## blackie11943

pamela0810 said:


> I thought it was "Shizzle my nizzle"


my fiance she's going on vacation this is friday,
once she'll b back we'll invite u 2 go out wed our fndz..!!!wut do u think


----------



## seadreamer

Hey Stewart,

I've just seen your post. Is there any get together at the weekend?


----------



## NZkiwi

DXB.UAE said:


> I am not only new to this forum but also new to Dubai. I moved here two weeks ago from Canada and looking to make new friends. These two weeks are like years to me. No one to meet and talk except my staff. I am looking to make new friends and i am sure you would lik to know a little about me.
> I am 30 male Canadian, working as a manager in an airline. I am not well aware of the routes and directions here but my daily commute has taught me exact direction to home and office  i am willing to learn and know more places that i have heard of to spend some quality time and kill my boredom.
> I am open to all nationalities, ages and genders. Please have me in if you have any meetups coming soon.
> Any singles? couples? please feel free to contact. It will be great if someone would throw an idea for a meet up.



Are you looking for any workers? 

Amy


----------



## wonderwoman

hi nina id love to meet for a coffee/chat im also bored am looking for a job but not very successful im in the uk until middle of august pm me if you would like my details

thanks

jack


----------



## stewart

seadreamer said:


> Hey Stewart,
> 
> I've just seen your post. Is there any get together at the weekend?


Not sure yet but stay tuned.
I have nothing organised at this stage. :confused2:
I am sure there will be though.


----------



## DXB.UAE

blackie11943 said:


> hey,
> hiiii everyone my name is mo,from & living in dubai wed my fiance..luv 2 meet other people or couple's 2 expand our social life & 2 huv fun wed..soooo if any 1 is new here so hoollllaaaaa me...i do huv a lots of fnds,u gonna huv fun 4 shizzle my dizzle... ;-) SNIP


Hey Mo,

Nice to know you. I am on the same boat, trying to make new friends and have a social circle. Unfortunately, ever since i came to this forum, i am travelling and not in UAE. I am hoping to return this week. I will PM you soon.
TC


----------



## Ducati2010

hi all thinking to move to dubai
where is the places to rent first
is it true it is not easy to make friends there
is the people who live in dubai are freindly
am from saudi arabia
lived in sydney,australia for the last 3 years
open minded made friends from all over the world
miss open and multicultural living style in sydney
is Dubai a a truly Multicultural place
am a freindly person i heard dubai is place where people work hard and there are few places to enjoy life

i wish someone who live in dubai would give a picture

all the best


----------



## Brad33

Good afternoon all, 

Just looking to arrange a meetup for some of the new members and as many exsisting guysas possible, as its never easy starting a new life.

I was thinking maybe meeting up at one of the restaurants in the Mall Of Emirates as its easy to find and has a good selection restaurants.

How does Sat 31st strike you all? 

Hope to meet some of you soon.

Brad & K


----------



## terf

Hi Nina, where are you based? I'm in a similar situation and we could meet up. Let me know.


----------



## Seabee

Sorry Elphaba, I wasn't thinking.


----------



## seadreamer

Hey there,

Good idea. MOE is a convenient location for most of us, I guess.
I am there, let me know. 

Cheers


----------



## mo6891

*Whats up everyone! New here!*

Whats Goin on Ladies And Gents... nice to meet everyone! I recently moved From Washington, D.C and now reside in Dubai!!

hope everything is going well, and hope ya'll coping with the heat!

anyway, Holla atcha boi if ya'll need anything!


----------



## mo6891

DXB.UAE said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Please do keep me in the loop. I also got severe head ache and the reason is little different, crazy drivers!!  . Everyone seems to be smashing into you
> I will try to manage the requirement of 5 posts in this forum. Will let you know.
> Take care buddy.





LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL did you say crazy driving??? fortunately for you my friend you never been to egypt.... they dont even have lanes, traffic lights, crossing lights, sidewalks..... and if you end up seeing them anywhere, they either dont work, or ppl just dont follow them..... hahah see im originally from Egypt, and bro.... i aint lyin to you... sometimes your walking in the street... and the cars are literally bumping into you just to move you out of the way!

but i actually enjoy it.... but back to the subject... driving here is a BREEEEEEZE even compared to Washington D.C.


----------



## mo6891

im not a housewife... but im always up for coffee


----------



## stewart

seadreamer said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Good idea. MOE is a convenient location for most of us, I guess.
> I am there, let me know.
> 
> Cheers


Here is a link to whats happening Thurs night 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...p-some-karaoke-thursday-29th-july-2010-a.html


----------



## wonderwoman

ok mo id be up for that


----------



## stewart

Here is something you might be interested in attending, the link will take you to Pamelas thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...p-some-karaoke-thursday-29th-july-2010-a.html


----------



## MarcelDH

Guys, I've organised a couple of things for Dubai newcomers before. Don't have much time this weekend as I'll be setteling into my new apartment, but let's stay in touch for some activities for next weeks and after.


----------



## Brad33

Im also in a simular situation, im only in Dubai Marina so any time you wanna meet up for a coffee works for me. 

What are you up to next week? Lets see if we cant get a few people together.

Brad


----------



## desres

*Bored in Dubai*

_Hi all

Count me in :wave: ... just relocated back to Dubai _ { in Dubai Marina }


----------



## tribalmatt

Am in Dubai Marina too so please keep me updated if you organise anything Brad33


----------



## wonderwoman

thanks will do


----------



## stewart

Perhaps these threads should be combined

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/53271-new-dubai-looking-new-friends.html


----------



## Jynxgirl

Stewie is going to be a mod soon.


----------



## stewart

Jynxgirl said:


> Stewie is going to be a mod soon.


Not likely.......!

1. I am from Aus.
2. I live in Dubai
3. Think that no application forms allowed to be sent to Dubai people.


----------



## pamela0810

stewart said:


> Not likely.......!
> 
> 1. I am from Aus.
> 2. I live in Dubai
> 3. *Think that no application forms allowed to be sent to Dubai people.*


I don't think it matters where you're from or where you live....but point number 3 is what's against us! LOL! 
We give Elphy a bad name!


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> I don't think it matters where you're from or where you live....but point number 3 is what's against us! LOL!
> We give Elphy a bad name!


:juggle::juggle:
Better be careful, she will be awake soon 
:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810

stewart said:


> :juggle::juggle:
> Better be careful, she will be awake soon
> :eyebrows::eyebrows:


She knows that already but she also knows how much we lurve her!!


----------



## Elphaba

stewart said:


> :juggle::juggle:
> Better be careful, she will be awake soon
> :eyebrows::eyebrows:


Cheeky boy! :nono: 

Amazingly I don't spend all day, every day glued to this PC 

Who says Dubai folk don't get to be mods? Izzy & I are both in Dubai, as are the other two who appear to have deserted us.
-


----------



## Brad33

Ok so it looks like there are a foe of us in the Marina area so lets get a meeting planned.

How does Monday work for people?


----------



## seadreamer

stewart said:


> Here is a link to whats happening Thurs night
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Stewart,
> Thanks for keeping me in the loop. I have been caught up with work this week. Hopefully, I can join some of the get together soon. I'm still trying to figure out the way around this forum.
> 
> cheers


----------



## DXB.UAE

Hello All,

Sorry i have been out of the thread for last one week. Just came back from a long business trip. Have not replied to many threads. My apologise.

I have seen few threads about the new meet up in the mall of Emirates and some one suggested something different.

Can one of you let me know the exact place, day and time. Please dont forget i am very new. I came here three weeks ago out of which i have slready spent 9 days in the air.

Take care guys


----------



## Olliesmum81

Brad33 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Just looking to arrange a meetup for some of the new members and as many exsisting guysas possible, as its never easy starting a new life.
> 
> I was thinking maybe meeting up at one of the restaurants in the Mall Of Emirates as its easy to find and has a good selection restaurants.
> 
> How does Sat 31st strike you all?
> 
> Hope to meet some of you soon.
> 
> Brad & K


I don't know if I am too old for this meet or not but I am sitting here again today, bored out my brains!!!!! Dont even have ollie (a puppy) to occupy me as he is in....don't laff...rehab for being a nawty dog!!!! Is this normal to be sittn at home twiddling your thumbs all day and night and getting more friendly with the walls ev minute!!!?? Going insane and have trailed very mall possible!!!


----------



## skibanff

Hi Olliesmum
Hopefully doing a quiz at Byblos on Monday night if you fancy, I have put up a new thread for this


----------



## Jynxgirl

Olliesmum81 said:


> I don't know if I am too old for this meet or not but I am sitting here again today, bored out my brains!!!!! Dont even have ollie (a puppy) to occupy me as he is in....don't laff...rehab for being a nawty dog!!!! Is this normal to be sittn at home twiddling your thumbs all day and night and getting more friendly with the walls ev minute!!!?? Going insane and have trailed very mall possible!!!


Yep. Perfectly normal for Dubai. It is why the dubai expat forum is busier then any other by a GREAT deal.


----------



## pamela0810

Olliesmum81 said:


> I don't know if I am too old for this meet or not but I am sitting here again today, bored out my brains!!!!! Dont even have ollie (a puppy) to occupy me as he is in....don't laff...rehab for being a nawty dog!!!! Is this normal to be sittn at home twiddling your thumbs all day and night and getting more friendly with the walls ev minute!!!?? Going insane and have trailed very mall possible!!!



Could I please ask...what did Ollie do? :confused2:


----------



## ipshi

Please count me in as a newbie!! even though iv been here for a year... iv just been to work and back without any time for myself... now that i have some time... id like some friends to spend that time with... please lemme know if anyone's interested


----------



## seadreamer

DXB.UAE said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry i have been out of the thread for last one week. Just came back from a long business trip. Have not replied to many threads. My apologise.
> 
> I have seen few threads about the new meet up in the mall of Emirates and some one suggested something different.
> 
> Can one of you let me know the exact place, day and time. Please dont forget i am very new. I came here three weeks ago out of which i have slready spent 9 days in the air.
> 
> Take care guys


Hey there,

I recently returned to DXB and I am also in the process of establishing a new circle of friends. We could meet up in the Mall of the Emirates tomorrow, if you like. I will be there.

Cheers


----------



## ipshi

seadreamer said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I recently returned to DXB and I am also in the process of establishing a new circle of friends. We could meet up in the Mall of the Emirates tomorrow, if you like. I will be there.
> 
> Cheers


What time wud this MOE meet be? id like to join...:cheer2:


----------



## desres

Brad33 said:


> Ok so it looks like there are a foe of us in the Marina area so lets get a meeting planned.
> 
> How does Monday work for people?


_It's a yes from me _


----------



## xidioda

*finally*



seadreamer said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I recently returned to DXB and I am also in the process of establishing a new circle of friends. We could meet up in the Mall of the Emirates tomorrow, if you like. I will be there.
> 
> Cheers


finally found what I actually was looking for. I'm in dubai for 5 days now, and found it pretty difficult to meet someone new. what time and where exactly would you be in MOE? I would suggest 6:00 p.m. at the main entrance, and how are we supposed to know who is who...:confused2: ... hmm...what about the age category? I'm 25 y.o. male ...


----------



## DXB.UAE

ninak said:


> Hi All
> 
> my name is nina i have lived in dubai for the last 2 years and have found it quite difficult to get to know people, have been trying to find a job but not having much luck so i was looking for any other housewifes whom wold like to meet for a coffee, or form a morning group just to get to know people and make some friends.
> 
> for all those people who are feeling a little lonely or bored in dubai
> I live in emirates hills so anyone in the area whom would like to get to know other exapts in dubai.
> 
> take care
> 
> nina


Hey Nina,

I moved here couple of weeks ago. Why dont you post about the job that you looking for here in this forum. May be someone would be able to help you. Trust me few months back a lady here had guided me and it worked. i got job in my own tech.
Its just my opinion.
Well coming back to the subject. I am bored too. Have no friends at all. I am looking for same. 
I tried to PM you but i dont know why its not working. Few others are organising some thing this week end. I will let you know.
I can feel the boredom. Miss my homeland 

Ali


----------



## xidioda

*Bored Expats from USSR or any...*

Hi, everyone. I'm new in dubai looking for some new friends. These boring weekends are driving me crazy already. Arrived 5 days ago and still staying at the hotel, looking for a flat to rent. :ranger:
It doesn't matter what nationality, religion everyone, please help me get out of this... I'm 25, male, set up a company in here, ...


----------



## nat_c

For all of those posting on random threads that they want to meet up with people, why don't you go along to one of the organised events that are posted up? There are many such as quizzes, brunches which always state the time and place instead of randomly meeting up in a mall whereno one really replies about the specifics?

There's normally at least one event each week

for example this week it is the quiz on Monday night. Instead of whinging about being bored, come and join in, honestly we're not that bad!!!


----------



## stewart

honestly we're not that bad!!![/QUOTE]

You tell em Nat.
Who said we were bad 

In case you can not find the thread click on the link below 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/54407-quiz-monday-2nd-august-3.html


----------



## seadreamer

xidioda said:


> finally found what I actually was looking for. I'm in dubai for 5 days now, and found it pretty difficult to meet someone new. what time and where exactly would you be in MOE? I would suggest 6:00 p.m. at the main entrance, and how are we supposed to know who is who...:confused2: ... hmm...what about the age category? I'm 25 y.o. male ...


Sorry, I am stuck at work and won't make it to MOE tonight.


----------



## Andy Capp

xidioda said:


> finally found what I actually was looking for. I'm in dubai for 5 days now, and found it pretty difficult to meet someone new. what time and where exactly would you be in MOE? I would suggest 6:00 p.m. at the main entrance, and how are we supposed to know who is who...:confused2: ... hmm...what about the age category? I'm 25 y.o. male ...


There's a "Main Entrance" at MOE????


----------



## IkumiM

*count me in too~!*

count me in too for the meet up! My husband and I just moved here from the United States and we are staying in the Marina for now. We are 29 and 32 years old and would love to meet up with other expats :0


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you guys do not show to any of the meetups this week, your uninvited for future meetups. 

Kidding! 

Really, there should be a good time at the quiz night. There prob will be something thrown up for thursday as ramadan is closing in quickly and would think the friday brunch will bring out a number of people for the same ramadan reason. Should really try to get into 'real' group meetups then just one offs of meeting just one or two someones somewhere, as people seem to flake alot. Or find someone that you seem to share interests and pm them and go from there. 

Just randomly posting, hoping someone who you mesh well with will fall in your lap, doesnt seem to work. Just my .02.


----------



## IkumiM

Jynxgirl said:


> If you guys do not show to any of the meetups this week, your uninvited for future meetups.
> 
> Kidding!
> 
> Really, there should be a good time at the quiz night. There prob will be something thrown up for thursday as ramadan is closing in quickly and would think the friday brunch will bring out a number of people for the same ramadan reason. Should really try to get into 'real' group meetups then just one offs of meeting just one or two someones somewhere, as people seem to flake alot. Or find someone that you seem to share interests and pm them and go from there.
> 
> Just randomly posting, hoping someone who you mesh well with will fall in your lap, doesnt seem to work. Just my .02.




we just need to know when and where!


----------



## pamela0810

IkumiM said:


> we just need to know when and where!


Hi Ikumi,

A good place to start would be to highlight what your interests are and then try and organise a meet up or event and hope that people turn up. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't.
There is a quiz night happening on August 2nd at the Byblos Hotel in Tecom, you can confirm your attendance on that thread and can contact the OP on the day so you can figure out how to recognise everyone. We're usually the best looking ones in the pub  
There's always something happening so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## seadreamer

IkumiM said:


> count me in too for the meet up! My husband and I just moved here from the United States and we are staying in the Marina for now. We are 29 and 32 years old and would love to meet up with other expats :0


Hey there,

I could organise a meet up on Wednesday, August 4rd, 2010 at the Four Points by Sheraton Downtown at 20:30. A table will be reserved for international expat group. Let's see if we can start a meet up here. 

Cheers


----------



## IkumiM

seadreamer said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I could organise a meet up on Wednesday, August 4rd, 2010 at the Four Points by Sheraton Downtown at 20:30. A table will be reserved for international expat group. Let's see if we can start a meet up here.
> 
> Cheers


is that far from the Marina?? I am not too familiar with the areas outside of where i am staying!


----------



## seadreamer

Are there any other meet ups happening apart from the Pub Quiz?


----------



## IkumiM

seadreamer said:


> Are there any other meet ups happening apart from the Pub Quiz?


im going to a coffee meet up with another expat group..its my first one so i dont know what to expect. Its in the dubai marina at Costa Coffee if anyone wants to join. Monday morning at 10am at the Costa Coffee in Marina promenade...im not working yet so this is a day time one. let me know if there are any others!


----------



## seadreamer

IkumiM said:


> is that far from the Marina?? I am not too familiar with the areas outside of where i am staying!


It is about 30 min from the Marina. At least a start to get together. I could also meet you tomorrow or Monday in MOE, but then it is difficult to locate each other, I guess. Can you receive private messages?


----------



## IkumiM

seadreamer said:


> It is about 30 min from the Marina. At least a start to get together. I could also meet you tomorrow or Monday in MOE, but then it is difficult to locate each other, I guess. Can you receive private messages?


i dont have a car so its a bit difficult to travel far for me..i think i can receive messages..i just started this tonight so its all new to me.


----------



## Jynxgirl

IkumiM said:


> im going to a coffee meet up with another expat group..its my first one so i dont know what to expect. Its in the dubai marina at Costa Coffee if anyone wants to join. Monday morning at 10am at the Costa Coffee in Marina promenade...im not working yet so this is a day time one. let me know if there are any others!


Good luck. Have a feeling know which group your going with.


----------



## IkumiM

Jynxgirl said:


> Good luck. Have a feeling know which group your going with.


is that a good or bad thing??


----------



## seadreamer

IkumiM said:


> i dont have a car so its a bit difficult to travel far for me..i think i can receive messages..i just started this tonight so its all new to me.


Ok. I am new to this forum as well. I'm off on Monday as well and could come to the Costa Coffe morning meet up. Can just tell me the location? Is it close to the Jumeirah Beach Residences?


----------



## IkumiM

seadreamer said:


> Ok. I am new to this forum as well. I'm off on Monday as well and could come to the Costa Coffe morning meet up. Can just tell me the location? Is it close to the Jumeirah Beach Residences?


its in the Marina Promenade..i believe its only about a 5 min walk from JBR..if you decide to walk. I have never been yet so im not sure how it will be.Are you living in JBR? im staying a hotel in there so we could meet up before hand if you wanted.


----------



## Jynxgirl

IkumiM said:


> is that a good or bad thing??


I go to that group to see what outrageous stuff some of those ladies discuss/doing.


----------



## IkumiM

Jynxgirl said:


> I go to that group to see what outrageous stuff some of those ladies discuss/doing.


haha- should be interesting then!


----------



## seadreamer

IkumiM said:


> its in the Marina Promenade..i believe its only about a 5 min walk from JBR..if you decide to walk. I have never been yet so im not sure how it will be.Are you living in JBR? im staying a hotel in there so we could meet up before hand if you wanted.


No unfortunately, I don't live down there. But I have a car so that is not a problem. I could pick you up, if you like. Let me know in which hotel you are staying.


----------



## pamela0810

Seadreamer and Ikumi....I suggest you 2 exchange details over PM..you should be able to use the facility now. You don't want strange people getting details of where you live, etc.


----------



## IkumiM

seadreamer said:


> No unfortunately, I don't live down there. But I have a car so that is not a problem. I could pick you up, if you like. Let me know in which hotel you are staying.


well its really close to me so i can definitely meet you there. What's your name?


----------



## seadreamer

pamela0810 said:


> Seadreamer and Ikumi....I suggest you 2 exchange details over PM..you should be able to use the facility now. You don't want strange people getting details of where you live, etc.


Thanks Pamela. Good point. Are you coming along as well? Ikumi please send me a private message with the details.


----------



## IkumiM

seadreamer said:


> Thanks Pamela. Good point. Are you coming along as well? Ikumi please send me a private message with the details.


Thanks Pamela, Seadreamer, i dont know how to send a private message..can you send me one or tell me where to do it? sorry, im new to this


----------



## Jynxgirl

Click the name, options will pop up, and then click the send a pm one.


----------



## Midos

There is a bus that pass by Marina Promenade if anyone is coming by metro. I think the bus stop is close to costa so no needs to walk in the heat.

Also IkumiM, to send a private message, you click the person name then select send private message option


----------



## IkumiM

Midos said:


> There is a bus that pass by Marina Promenade if anyone is coming by metro. I think the bus stop is close to costa so no needs to walk in the heat.
> 
> Also IkumiM, to send a private message, you click the person name then select send private message option


thank you guys...but when i click anyone's name, that option doesnt come up at all...


----------



## Midos

IkumiM said:


> thank you guys...but when i click anyone's name, that option doesnt come up at all...


Same happened for me when I click your name, don't have the option to send you a message, but I can do it for others people. No idea why


----------



## Jynxgirl

Sometimes it takes a few hours to become 'active' even past the initial amount that you have to have of the four posts.. I think. 

By tommorrow, you guys should be able to pm each other. Night.


----------



## seadreamer

IkumiM said:


> thank you guys...but when i click anyone's name, that option doesnt come up at all...


I'm trying to send you a message. Let's see if that works.


----------



## stewart

seadreamer said:


> Are there any other meet ups happening apart from the Pub Quiz?


Probably be a brunch this friday being the last one before Ramadan.
Watch for the thread


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> There's a "Main Entrance" at MOE????


Of course it has.
About 11 of them, how do you think people get in there


----------



## stewart

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...brunch-fri-6-aug-last-one-before-ramadan.html


----------



## seadreamer

stewart said:


> Probably be a brunch this friday being the last one before Ramadan.
> Watch for the thread


Hey Stewart,

I am working on Fridays, thus I can't make it then. I can organise a Pub meet up as posted earlier on Wednesday evening, August 4th. 

Cheers


----------



## ninak

DXB.UAE said:


> Hey Nina,
> 
> I moved here couple of weeks ago. Why dont you post about the job that you looking for here in this forum. May be someone would be able to help you. Trust me few months back a lady here had guided me and it worked. i got job in my own tech.
> Its just my opinion.
> Well coming back to the subject. I am bored too. Have no friends at all. I am looking for same.
> I tried to PM you but i dont know why its not working. Few others are organising some thing this week end. I will let you know.
> I can feel the boredom. Miss my homeland
> 
> Ali


hi ali 


sorry for very late response and to everyone im not quite getting the hang of this forum is very strange to use im finding it very difficult to find a job here as i have no degree im tooo scared to drive here  so very stuck ha ha 
my husband poor guy is doing all he can to help etc but hes very busy in his business so lets see need to move forward in dubai as my life has stood still 

look forward to hearing from u all sorry for late response 

kind regards


----------



## icestorm22

Hi

i'm from south africa
i'm also new to Dubai, i moved here just over a month ago from Bahrain where i lived there for a year.

if you have windows live messenger please can you add me.


hope to hear from you soon

Diane


----------



## ninak

*hi*



icestorm22 said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Diane
> i'm from south africa
> i'm also new to Dubai, i moved here just over a month ago from Bahrain where i lived there for a year.
> 
> if you have windows live messenger please can you add me.
> 
> 
> hope to hear from you soon
> 
> Diane


hi diane nice to hear from you
you will have to excuse im not very good with this forum at all ha ha 
so where do u live in dubai are u married etc 

i do have windows live messanger send me ure email address i will add

thanks nina


----------



## pamela0810

Please do not share email addresses and contact details over the forum as you do not want people to get these details, especially spammers.
Diane and Nina, after 5 valid posts, you will be able to use the private messaging facility and can exchange contact details then.


----------



## ninak

*thankyou*



pamela0810 said:


> Please do not share email addresses and contact details over the forum as you do not want people to get these details, especially spammers.
> Diane and Nina, after 5 valid posts, you will be able to use the private messaging facility and can exchange contact details then.


Hi pamela 

thanks for that info 
i managed to get diane's emaill address 
yes i dont want to put my details on here too much 

this forum is quite strange to use u maybe will have to explain to me how it wrks if u have time and a chance 

thanks again pamela hope u ok

nina


----------



## pamela0810

**



ninak said:


> Hi pamela
> 
> thanks for that info
> i managed to get diane's emaill address
> yes i dont want to put my details on here too much
> 
> this forum is quite strange to use u maybe will have to explain to me how it wrks if u have time and a chance
> 
> thanks again pamela hope u ok
> 
> nina


It's simple and very addictive. 
If you are looking to meet new people, then have a look at the different meet up threads on the forum. There is a brunch on Friday and we are also having a pub quiz night next Monday. A lot of people post events and they are a great opportunity to meet expats. Some very nice and helpful people on here.


----------



## ninak

pamela0810 said:


> It's simple and very addictive.
> If you are looking to meet new people, then have a look at the different meet up threads on the forum. There is a brunch on Friday and we are also having a pub quiz night next Monday. A lot of people post events and they are a great opportunity to meet expats. Some very nice and helpful people on here.


hi i can imagine it gets addictive 

i got so engrossed with facebook i was on it all the time 
i will try and use this a bit more and find out how to get round this a bit quicker lol
fridays are a little ou for myself as my husband only gets a friday off so i spend my time with him

where is the pub quiz going to be???


----------



## pamela0810

Here are the details:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ugust-quiz-night-last-one-before-ramadan.html

Hope you can join us.


----------



## ninak

DXB.UAE said:


> Hey Nina,
> 
> I moved here couple of weeks ago. Why dont you post about the job that you looking for here in this forum. May be someone would be able to help you. Trust me few months back a lady here had guided me and it worked. i got job in my own tech.
> Its just my opinion.
> Well coming back to the subject. I am bored too. Have no friends at all. I am looking for same.
> I tried to PM you but i dont know why its not working. Few others are organising some thing this week end. I will let you know.
> I can feel the boredom. Miss my homeland
> 
> Ali


----------



## cinta

ninak said:


> hi i can imagine it gets addictive
> 
> i got so engrossed with facebook i was on it all the time
> i will try and use this a bit more and find out how to get round this a bit quicker lol
> fridays are a little ou for myself as my husband only gets a friday off so i spend my time with him
> 
> where is the pub quiz going to be???


hey nina u sound like me so much!! i was on facebook alllllll day long and my hubby only gets fridays off and i have no degree too so hard to find a job! poor us!!


----------



## ninak

cinta said:


> hey nina u sound like me so much!! i was on facebook alllllll day long and my hubby only gets fridays off and i have no degree too so hard to find a job! poor us!!


hi cinta 

yes poor us 
how long have u been in dubai 
have u looked for anything specific jobs wise 

there should a forum for that i think these a forum for everything u can think of ha ha


----------



## Andy Capp

cinta said:


> hey nina u sound like me so much!! i was on facebook alllllll day long and my hubby only gets fridays off and i have no degree too so hard to find a job! poor us!!


Why does not having a degree stop you from getting a job?????

Another Dubai myth (or mythter!)


----------



## cinta

ninak said:


> hi cinta
> 
> yes poor us
> how long have u been in dubai
> have u looked for anything specific jobs wise
> 
> there should a forum for that i think these a forum for everything u can think of ha ha


haha, yeh im still getting used to this forum i just joined and its a bit confusing hehe.
i sent u a msg on your profile  iv been in dubai since december last year and i live in downtown burj area. what area are u from?


----------



## cinta

Andy Capp said:


> Why does not having a degree stop you from getting a job?????
> 
> Another Dubai myth (or mythter!)


because wherever i have applied they need at least high school diploma and i only completed year 11 ( because i got job offer which i couldnt refuse) so i was working in aus till my hubby got a better job offer in dubai so i chose to relocate for him.. but everywhere i have applied they seem to need at least high school diploma...which i dont have


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Why does not having a degree stop you from getting a job?????
> 
> Another Dubai myth (or mythter!)


I agree....a lot of people in Dubai who do not have degrees hold some very respectable jobs. It's all about how you market yourself and how hard you are willing to try. Don't let the fact that you do not have a degree deter you from trying for something that might be of interest.


----------



## ninak

hi all 

do u knw what i find so strange in dubai is that even if u speak fluent english can write fluent english it doesnt count 
i have been to so many places 
and had a lot of trouble understanding the other person or making them understand what my needs are it doesnt count 

yet it easier for them to get a job 

i have tried so many places 

but there is a degree to what job i would like to do 
personally i do not fancy working in a shop or restaurant 
because u obviously dnt need qualifications for that but to wrk in an office etc its definatley more challenging to get in


----------



## ninak

and its not a "another dubai myth"


----------



## ninak

cinta said:


> haha, yeh im still getting used to this forum i just joined and its a bit confusing hehe.
> i sent u a msg on your profile  iv been in dubai since december last year and i live in downtown burj area. what area are u from?


hi cinta 

i have sent u an email


----------



## ninak

*hi*



pamela0810 said:


> I agree....a lot of people in Dubai who do not have degrees hold some very respectable jobs. It's all about how you market yourself and how hard you are willing to try. Don't let the fact that you do not have a degree deter you from trying for something that might be of interest.


hi pamela 

i agree there are a lot of great people whom dont have degrees etc and have great jobs in uk 

i held a good postition without a degree

but here in dubai experiance doesnt count for much when u are looking for a decent job with a good salary also when u are new to dubai you just need just one emplyer to give u a chance to get ure foot in the door and then its plain sailing from there its just the initial contact


----------



## Andy Capp

ninak said:


> hi pamela
> 
> i agree there are a lot of great people whom dont have degrees etc and have great jobs in uk
> 
> i held a good postition without a degree
> 
> but here in dubai experiance doesnt count for much when u are looking for a decent job with a good salary also when u are new to dubai you just need just one emplyer to give u a chance to get ure foot in the door and then its plain sailing from there its just the initial contact


Nina, absolute PANTS

The degree thing is cos of the overwhelming supply of sub-contis here, they (prospective employers) use it to get rid of the dross.

A degree is NOT required here.

However, it does help if you can write in English (including punctuation etc.). That DOES make a difference.


----------



## ninak

Andy Capp said:


> Nina, absolute PANTS
> 
> The degree thing is cos of the overwhelming supply of sub-contis here, they (prospective employers) use it to get rid of the dross.
> 
> A degree is NOT required here.
> 
> However, it does help if you can write in English (including punctuation etc.). That DOES make a difference.


so what ure tellin me pants boy

to apply for any job without a degree and i will get the job
whats ure profession if u dnt mind me asking


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Nina, absolute PANTS
> 
> The degree thing is cos of the overwhelming supply of sub-contis here, they (prospective employers) use it to get rid of the dross.
> 
> A degree is NOT required here.



Unfortunately, the sub-contis  have trouble finding jobs even with degrees, so really, it's not a matter of the highest level of education. The interviewer is more interested in how you can be an asset to the company and what skills do you bring to the table. You need to sell that to your prospective employee. Easier said than done, I know...but just trying to help here.


----------



## ninak

pamela0810 said:


> Unfortunately, the sub-contis  have trouble finding jobs even with degrees, so really, it's not a matter of the highest level of education. The interviewer is more interested in how you can be an asset to the company and what skills do you bring to the table. You need to sell that to your prospective employee. Easier said than done, I know...but just trying to help here.


thank you for that pamela thats helpful


----------



## pamela0810

ninak said:


> thank you for that pamela thats helpful


Andy Capp had posted a list of recruitment agencies on one of the threads. Maybe you could do a search for that. Also, if you'd like, please PM me and let me know what you do exactly and I'll be more than happy to help you if I have any contacts in that industry.


----------



## pamela0810

Here's the post. Elphaba has included it in her most recent thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai-uae-updated-august-2010-a.html#post345290


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Unfortunately, the sub-contis  have trouble finding jobs even with degrees, so really, it's not a matter of the highest level of education. The interviewer is more interested in how you can be an asset to the company and what skills do you bring to the table. You need to sell that to your prospective employee. Easier said than done, I know...but just trying to help here.


And speak/write in English, unless you're texting your prospective employer of course. Even then, punctuation and "you're" not your or (even worse) ure, is paramount.

If a person wrote a CV the way that some people (on this forum) write, I would throw it in the bin.

You could have degrees coming out of your arse, but if you have an inability to communicate in a recognised (not recogniZed) language, then you're no good to me.


----------



## Andy Capp

ninak said:


> hi all
> 
> do u knw what i find so strange in dubai is that even if u speak fluent english *can write fluent english it doesnt count *
> i have been to so many places
> and had a lot of trouble understanding the other person or making them understand what my needs are it doesnt count
> 
> yet it easier for them to get a job
> 
> i have tried so many places
> 
> but there is a degree to what job i would like to do
> personally i do not fancy working in a shop or restaurant
> because u obviously dnt need qualifications for that but to wrk in an office etc its definatley more challenging to get in


*PMSL!!!!* To coin text speak....


----------



## cinta

Andy, I get your point, but this is just a forum...not a spelling competition! Anyway this thread is about making friends in Dubai, not enemies, and definitely not about picking on spelling and puncuation.


----------



## Elphaba

I have to agree with AndyC (much as that usually pains me!  )

You do not need a degree to get a decent job, just some experience, the right attitude and some common sense.

You never know where you might come across a prospective employer so I think it is important to write English properly at all times. Forget 'text speak', silly abbreviations and a lack of punctuation if you want to be taken seriously.
-


----------



## Elphaba

cinta said:


> Andy, I get your point, but this is just a forum...not a spelling competition! Anyway this forum is about making friends in Dubai, not enemies, and definitely not about picking on spelling and puncuation.


But it is much easier to read something that is properly written and punctuated. 

Rightly or wrongly, I always assume that someone is lazy or poorly educated if they do not write properly, even on an internet forum. This forum is not just about people making friends. It's mainly for providing information - in a format that can easily be understood.
-


----------



## ninak

Andy Capp said:


> *PMSL!!!!* To coin text speak....[/QUO
> 
> im not on here to give an interview
> thank u very much
> 
> do u think just because i dnt have a degree i would write like this on my cv
> 
> plz
> 
> get off ure high horse


----------



## Elphaba

ninak said:


> Andy Capp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PMSL!!!!* To coin text speak....[/QUO
> 
> im not on here to give an interview
> thank u very much
> 
> do u think just because i dnt have a degree i would write like this on my cv
> 
> plz
> 
> get off ure high horse
> 
> 
> 
> But why not write properly? :confused2:
> 
> -
Click to expand...


----------



## nat_c

My other half does not have a degree but has 10 years experience in his role. 

I applied for 2 jobs for him, both of which asked for a degree, however he got both jobs. He is now working for a large international company with a very good package so it is possible, it just depends on what you want to do and how determined you are!!


----------



## ninak

Elphaba said:


> ninak said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why not write properly? :confused2:
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> If wanted to write correctly i would
> but at the end of the day
> i have come on here to meet friends get information etc
> 
> not to watch my spelling
> if i realised it was going to be a lesson and be spoken to in such a manner
> i would never have bothered
Click to expand...


----------



## Elphaba

ninak said:


> Elphaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> If wanted to write correctly i would
> but at the end of the day
> i have come on here to meet friends get information etc
> 
> not to watch my spelling
> if i realised it was going to be a lesson and be spoken to in such a manner
> i would never have bothered
> 
> 
> 
> _'spoken to in such a manner' _ Seriously? You were not polite to another poster, but all we have done is disagreed with you and pointed out some facts.
> 
> I can only assume that you are very young.
> -
Click to expand...


----------



## ninak

Elphaba said:


> ninak said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'spoken to in such a manner' _ Seriously? You were not polite to another poster, but all we have done is disagreed with you and pointed out some facts.
> 
> I can only assume that you are very young.
> -
> 
> 
> 
> im not very young thank if u think 32 too is young
> i do understand what you are saying
> i was polite and i was trying to make a joke of the "pants" comment
> as i was a bit taken aback from title that andy had wrote on my reply
> and ask a question back to which he has not replied!
> 
> If I do wish to write in short thats my choice
> 
> I dont see what the big deal is its a forum for others to meet thats all i wanted to do!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Andy Capp

ninak said:


> so what ure tellin me pants boy
> 
> to apply for any job without a degree and i will get the job
> whats ure profession if u dnt mind me asking


Where was the question?



ninak said:


> im not very young thank if u think 32 too is young
> i do understand what you are saying
> i was polite and i was trying to make a joke of the "pants" comment
> as i was a bit taken aback from title that andy had wrote on my reply
> and ask a question back to which he has not replied!
> 
> If I do wish to write in short thats my choice
> 
> I dont see what the big deal is its a forum for others to meet thats all i wanted to do!!!!


I refer the honourable lady to the answer I made above...





nat_c said:


> My other half does not have a degree but has 10 years experience in his role.
> 
> *I applied for 2 jobs for him,* both of which asked for a degree, however he got both jobs. He is now working for a large international company with a very good package so it is possible, it just depends on what you want to do and how determined you are!!


So he writes worse than you? 
Unbelievable!


----------



## seadreamer

pamela0810 said:


> It's simple and very addictive.
> If you are looking to meet new people, then have a look at the different meet up threads on the forum. There is a brunch on Friday and we are also having a pub quiz night next Monday. A lot of people post events and they are a great opportunity to meet expats. Some very nice and helpful people on here.


Hey Pamela,

I have a table reserved for the International Expat Group tonight Wednesday, August 4th at 20:30 at the Four Points by Sheraton Downtown. Tow drinks are free for the Ladies. See you there.


----------



## IkumiM

seadreamer said:


> Hey Pamela,
> 
> I have a table reserved for the International Expat Group tonight Wednesday, August 4th at 20:30 at the Four Points by Sheraton Downtown. Tow drinks are free for the Ladies. See you there.


woohoo!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

You do realize this was today at 8:30. Your excitement seems like either you didnt know, or you went and just got back, and had a nice night ??? :eyebrows:


----------



## stewart

for those interested and have not read all the threads

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...brunch-fri-6-aug-last-one-before-ramadan.html


----------



## IkumiM

Jynxgirl said:


> You do realize this was today at 8:30. Your excitement seems like either you didnt know, or you went and just got back, and had a nice night ??? :eyebrows:


well, i knew about it but couldnt go..i was supporting her first get together thread..not sure how the turn out was


----------



## pamela0810

seadreamer said:


> Hey Pamela,
> 
> I have a table reserved for the International Expat Group tonight Wednesday, August 4th at 20:30 at the Four Points by Sheraton Downtown. Tow drinks are free for the Ladies. See you there.


Hi Seadreamer,
Sorry I missed this post and didn't see it until late last night. Hope everyone had a good time. I would suggest for the future however, that if you organise a meet up, it would be best to post a new thread on the forum so everyone can see and join in.


----------



## Yoga girl

ninak said:


> hi ali
> 
> 
> sorry for very late response and to everyone im not quite getting the hang of this forum is very strange to use im finding it very difficult to find a job here as i have no degree im tooo scared to drive here  so very stuck ha ha
> my husband poor guy is doing all he can to help etc but hes very busy in his business so lets see need to move forward in dubai as my life has stood still
> 
> look forward to hearing from u all sorry for late response
> 
> kind regards


HI Ninak
what kind of work are you looking for? and also, have you tried the various websites like bayt.com and Monstergulf.com?
SOrry to step in so late but I have been away from Dubai for the past month and away from the forum for almost 2 months.


----------



## Yoga girl

ninak said:


> hi pamela
> 
> i agree there are a lot of great people whom dont have degrees etc and have great jobs in uk
> 
> i held a good postition without a degree
> 
> but here in dubai experiance doesnt count for much when u are looking for a decent job with a good salary also when u are new to dubai you just need just one emplyer to give u a chance to get ure foot in the door and then its plain sailing from there its just the initial contact


Have you tried to contact Expat Partners? They are a recruitment agency specialising in the wives of Expats who are on their husbands visas. Well worth a try and they might be able to help you get a job even a part time one . It;s worth a try. Going from memory I think they are based in Al Barsha.


----------



## danielle_mannix

hi,
im danielle...myself and my boyfriend moved to dubai yesterday, and havnt a clue about anything lol. need to make friends and have a good night out to see the nightlife, and to enjoy the wonderful cultures of this beautiful city.
we are staying in a hotel at the mo, as were searching for an appartment, if anyone would like to meet up for a drink or dinner or general chit chat, let me know. im new to this forum though so im not exactly sure how you can contact me though or how my message has appeared lol, but im sure ill get the hang of it!!!
also...my partner, dan, is starting his first day at work tomorrow..and ill be on my own till 5:30pm..and not sure what to do with myself...if anyones free for a drink or a visit to the beach give us a shout, again, not sure how to read msgs yet lol but ill try!!!
cheers guys,
danielle and dan!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ps..were from the UK..from essex and suffolk..im 21 and he's 25


----------



## wonderwoman

hi Danielle welcome to the forum and Dubai


----------



## pamela0810

danielle_mannix said:


> hi,
> im danielle...myself and my boyfriend moved to dubai yesterday, and havnt a clue about anything lol. need to make friends and have a good night out to see the nightlife, and to enjoy the wonderful cultures of this beautiful city.
> we are staying in a hotel at the mo, as were searching for an appartment, if anyone would like to meet up for a drink or dinner or general chit chat, let me know. im new to this forum though so im not exactly sure how you can contact me though or how my message has appeared lol, but im sure ill get the hang of it!!!
> also...my partner, dan, is starting his first day at work tomorrow..and ill be on my own till 5:30pm..and not sure what to do with myself...if anyones free for a drink or a visit to the beach give us a shout, again, not sure how to read msgs yet lol but ill try!!!
> cheers guys,
> danielle and dan!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ps..were from the UK..from essex and suffolk..im 21 and he's 25



Hi Danielle,

A bunch of people from out here are meeting tomorrow night at the Byblos Hotel (Crown & Lion Pub) for quiz night. I see that you have already posted on that thread so I'll respond there as well! You are more than welcome to join and meet everyone.

Look forward to seeing you there and welcome to Dubai!


----------



## stewart

danielle_mannix said:


> hi,
> im danielle...myself and my boyfriend moved to dubai yesterday, and havnt a clue about anything lol. need to make friends and have a good night out to see the nightlife, and to enjoy the wonderful cultures of this beautiful city.
> we are staying in a hotel at the mo, as were searching for an appartment, if anyone would like to meet up for a drink or dinner or general chit chat, let me know. im new to this forum though so im not exactly sure how you can contact me though or how my message has appeared lol, but im sure ill get the hang of it!!!
> also...my partner, dan, is starting his first day at work tomorrow..and ill be on my own till 5:30pm..and not sure what to do with myself...if anyones free for a drink or a visit to the beach give us a shout, again, not sure how to read msgs yet lol but ill try!!!
> cheers guys,
> danielle and dan!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ps..were from the UK..from essex and suffolk..im 21 and he's 25


Follow the below link for the quiz night tomorrow night and :welcome:


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ugust-quiz-night-last-one-before-ramadan.html


----------



## ninak

*thank you*



Yoga girl said:


> Have you tried to contact Expat Partners? They are a recruitment agency specialising in the wives of Expats who are on their husbands visas. Well worth a try and they might be able to help you get a job even a part time one . It;s worth a try. Going from memory I think they are based in Al Barsha.


Hi Yoga girl

Thanks for the info will give it a go!
I have tried monstergulf, with no joy at the moment but will try Expat Partners thank you.
Sorry for the delay in replying have not been on the site for a fewdays thanks again for your help.


----------



## kangagt

*Good place to meet expats*

I've been contracting in Iraq for the DOD for a few years and travel through Dubai about 12 times a year. The best place I've found to meet expats and hang out for a good time is Bottoms Up in the Regency Plaza. Right across the street from Burjuman Shopping Center. Good food, good prices, great people, and cute waitresses! Awesome live music on the weekends after 10 pm. Definetely worht checking out. I"m not big on discos, so I really like the low-key atmosphere of the place in general. I ususally try and hit the place for a night on my way through as I only have 1-2 nights in Dubai. Hope this helps.


----------



## danielle_mannix

hiya,
thanks, that will be great, where abouts is that? and what time?
how many people are going?
xxxxxx
ps...not sure if im using this forum right lol im knew to all this lark lol


----------



## Andy Capp

It was last Monday, but I'm sure someone will put something up, no quizzes or music though during Ramadan


----------



## Jynxgirl

We were suppose to have a bowling thread... :eyebrows: Maybe the expat god will throw up the thread and get to organizing :clap2:


----------



## stewart

Jynxgirl said:


> We were suppose to have a bowling thread... :eyebrows: Maybe the expat god will throw up the thread and get to organizing :clap2:


He will but just been a tad busy this week.
Stay tuned


----------



## Dreiah

Hello Everyone, I just came on to this forum.. Newbie to Dubai, seems like a great place to meet people. My husband and I both took the leap and moved here for a better work/life balance, and now that we finally got somewhat settled, were looking to join the social scene...Any advice on events ect would be greatly appreciated, as from what I read, most of you have been in our shoes, and seem to be getting on well. Im pleased to think that it will not take that long to meet new people and make some gret friends..


----------



## stewart

QUOTE=Dreiah;349533]Hello Everyone, I just came on to this forum.. Newbie to Dubai, seems like a great place to meet people. My husband and I both took the leap and moved here for a better work/life balance, and now that we finally got somewhat settled, were looking to join the social scene...Any advice on events ect would be greatly appreciated, as from what I read, most of you have been in our shoes, and seem to be getting on well. Im pleased to think that it will not take that long to meet new people and make some gret friends.. [/QUOTE]

:welcome:

Keep an eye out for new threads.
Wont be any brunch's though until after Ramadan. 
But will be other activities some involving drinking (after 7pm at moment) and some will not.


----------



## Dreiah

Thanks Stweart, is there alot to do during these next few weeks?? I dont think im looking in the right places.. I cant find a lot on at the moment .. thanks


----------



## Elphaba

As it is Ramadan, why not go to an iftar meal? All the hotels have something on and some are quite traditionally styled in tents.

-


----------



## pamela0810

Elphaba said:


> As it is Ramadan, why not go to an iftar meal? All the hotels have something on and some are quite traditionally styled in tents.
> 
> -


I was thinking about putting up a thread for an Iftar, but doubt anyone will show up because it'll be a non-alcoholic buffet!


----------



## stewart

Dreiah said:


> Thanks Stweart, is there alot to do during these next few weeks?? I dont think im looking in the right places.. I cant find a lot on at the moment .. thanks


There is heaps to do as for Elphaba's suggestion. 
Quiet a good experience and lots of food.
Bars are still open but in the evenings after 7pm.
Plus if your new to town make the most of the shorter work hours and do some tourist stuff.
There is lots to see and a lot of fun to be had.


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> I was thinking about putting up a thread for an Iftar, but doubt anyone will show up because it'll be a non-alcoholic buffet!


I can survive without drinking sometimes Pamy


----------



## Elphaba

pamela0810 said:


> I was thinking about putting up a thread for an Iftar, but doubt anyone will show up because it'll be a non-alcoholic buffet!


Are you all raving alcoholics? Have your iftar buffet and then go on to a bar. 

Ironic really considering how many people moan that Dubai is fake with no culture and yet when such experiences are on offer, so few make the effort to find out what it's all about...
-


----------



## pamela0810

Elphaba said:


> Are you all raving alcoholics? Have your iftar buffet and then go on to a bar.
> 
> Ironic really considering how many people moan that Dubai is fake with no culture and yet when such experiences are on offer, so few make the effort to find out what it's all about...
> -


I agree. I think this is the perfect time for people (especially those that are new here) to get a feel of what it's really like. I'll have a look around and see if there are some good offers and then put up a thread. Hopefully a lot of people will confirm!


----------



## pamela0810

stewart said:


> I can survive without drinking sometimes Pamy


I know Stewy and hopefull you'll be the first to confirm once I do put up a thread! Everyone follows you anyway!


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> I know Stewy and hopefull you'll be the first to confirm once I do put up a thread! Everyone follows you anyway!


I will be there no probs.
I have a bit of a iftar tent fettish 
It is the food, then I dont have to cook at home


----------



## pamela0810

stewart said:


> I will be there no probs.
> I have a bit of a iftar tent fettish
> It is the food, then I dont have to cook at home


:clap2: Great! I'm looking for something nice by the beach! Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## smartiecake

pamela0810 said:


> I agree. I think this is the perfect time for people (especially those that are new here) to get a feel of what it's really like. I'll have a look around and see if there are some good offers and then put up a thread. Hopefully a lot of people will confirm!


I know i'd be there- can't wait to try out the Iftar!


----------



## pamela0810

smartiecake said:


> I know i'd be there- can't wait to try out the Iftar!


Excellent!! I've got a couple of options already, will shop around for some more deals and put up a thread as soon as we decide on a venue.


----------



## mikeyb

yeah I fancy trying an Iftar:clap2: and smoking some shisha


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand

I too might be prevailed upon to attend, so long as it doesn't coincide with my company's desire for me to take 3 people a dog, to one of the the many war zones sprinkled through out our list of exciting holiday destinations.

cheers

H-B-H


----------



## danielle_mannix

hi, me too, i would like to get involved in the ramadan experience while meeting new people as i still havnt met anyone yet


----------



## pamela0810

:clap2: Watch this space everyone! Oh and also look out for a new thread about the Iftar coming up soon!


----------



## Yoga girl

pamela0810 said:


> Excellent!! I've got a couple of options already, will shop around for some more deals and put up a thread as soon as we decide on a venue.


Have you taken a look at this week's Time Out Dubai? It is full of places with prices and a comment. 
I am going with some friends tomorrow to try one of the restaurants.. but look forward to more and to meeting more people!!!


----------



## cami

a friend and i tried bidi bondi on thursday and we loved the place. looking forward to monday as ive read here about the quiz 
barasti was semi-dead (we blamed it on the hellish heat), and they closed one of the bars in the westin for ramadan. the wine bar in the westin was ok though. 
anyone else can update on whats still open and where? is buddha bar open these days?
thanks for the info posted here guys!


----------



## Matt2234

*New to Dubai looking for some friends and American football*

Hi All, I am new to both Expatforum and Dubai. I moved to Dubai about a week ago for work. I'm a 24 year old mechanical engineer from Houston looking for some people to hang out with (I know a total of 2 people here and I work from home lol). I have to get out but more important I need to watch American football (NFL and NCAA). If anyone has a place, bar, or ideas I am all ears.


----------



## Matt2234

It seems like this is a great thread for meeting expats new to Dubai. New to the forum, so if someone could send me a message or something about some good meet up locations near the Dubai Marina that would be great. Also are there any US expats from Texas out there?


----------



## Andy Capp

Matt2234 said:


> It seems like this is a great thread for meeting expats new to Dubai. New to the forum, so if someone could send me a message or something about some good meet up locations near the Dubai Marina that would be great. Also are there any US expats from Texas out there?


I'm sure Jynx - our very own Texas Ranger, will be along soon...


----------



## Andy Capp

Are they mutually exclusive? (Friends and american football)?


----------



## danpardy

I'm heading over from the UK a week monday. So will be up for meeting some people that week (I have the week pretty much to myself as my employer doesn't need me right away). Anyone on here musical?

Dan


----------



## Jynxgirl

The time difference does not lend itself well for watching football here. 12 noon start is 2 am here. 7pm start time is 10 am.And that is Sunday 7pm, being Monday a 10am  (quoting central times of course). I hope you set up a slingbox to watch sports!!!! 

Austin/Fort Hood expater. I am not a fan of dubai to put it VERY kindly, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Britflyer

Hi all, 

My first post on the forum. Been here in Dubai just over a week now and feel the need to meet some new people will try and get to the quiz night at Bondi tomorrow but happy to join anything else going on,

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Matt2234

Andy Capp said:


> Are they mutually exclusive? (Friends and american football)?


Haha of course not. I just want to meet some new people but if you like american football that would be a plus.


----------



## ipshi

hello britflyer and matt ... im new around here and really looking for friends... im always looking for friends to just go window shopping, book shop browsing, to go out drinking with or to watch movies with...


----------



## Matt2234

Jynxgirl said:


> The time difference does not lend itself well for watching football here. 12 noon start is 2 am here. 7pm start time is 10 am.And that is Sunday 7pm, being Monday a 10am  (quoting central times of course). I hope you set up a slingbox to watch sports!!!!
> 
> Austin/Fort Hood expater. I am not a fan of dubai to put it VERY kindly, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


I do not work regular hours so I will be "able" to watch all the games. But finding out where to watch them is a different story. I did not set up a slingbox and was not prepared for this as i should have been lol. If anyone out there has a slingbox set up to watch American Football, I will gladly compensate to be able to watch.

Im from Corpus/Houston, been here almost 2 weeks and i have liked everything about is so far. We'll see what happens.


----------



## miss_wales

Hi all,

I am in the same boat to ... but just moved near ish to abu dhabi - this is the only forum i could find though with people from the UK! I am very social , but finding it hard to meet people over here.. I am a 24 female moved over on my own. any tips, or nights out please let me know  x


----------



## Jynxgirl

You need a few posts and sure some will have suggestion of where an abu dhabi might find similar people at. Get to four posts.


----------



## Woman

Can we arrange a meet? a suitable date n time can be decided too


----------



## muskhal

Hey everyone, Hope your all settling well in dubai. I have been in dxb the last 2 months and looking to meetup with peps like myself. sounds like there have been some interesting meetup with you guys, your a newbe is welcome. M


----------



## ipshi

Id love to arrange a meet as long as its happening on a thursday night, fri or alternate sat... please lets do meet up


----------



## pamela0810

Here's the thread for the Expat Forum Iftar. Look forward to hearing from all of you and hope to see you all soon! 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/55749-ramadan-iftar-26-august-2010-a.html


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> Here's the thread for the Expat Forum Iftar. Look forward to hearing from all of you and hope to see you all soon!
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/55749-ramadan-iftar-26-august-2010-a.html
> 
> 
> And dont forget about tonight
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/55561-quiz-night-monday-16th-august.html


----------



## SBP

And the bowling
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/55398-ten-pin-bowling-friday-20-august.html


----------



## smily

*hello*



DXB.UAE said:


> I am not only new to this forum but also new to Dubai. I moved here two weeks ago from Canada and looking to make new friends. These two weeks are like years to me. No one to meet and talk except my staff. I am looking to make new friends and i am sure you would lik to know a little about me.
> I am 30 male Canadian, working as a manager in an airline. I am not well aware of the routes and directions here but my daily commute has taught me exact direction to home and office  i am willing to learn and know more places that i have heard of to spend some quality time and kill my boredom.
> I am open to all nationalities, ages and genders. Please have me in if you have any meetups coming soon.
> Any singles? couples? please feel free to contact. It will be great if someone would throw an idea for a meet up.


Hello

Nice to know that i am not the only one lost in Dubai ! Been here almost 1 year & it's been so difficult meeting like minded people to hang out with. Work like takes up your whole life & when you do wanner chill out it's alwasy a trip to the mall  It's a little scary getting to know people & I have had a few weird experiences. 
I work for the travel industry , 35 , female. 
Would love to know of any expat events that I could attend.


----------



## danielle_mannix

me too, if anyone is available thursday night the 19th for a night out so everyone can show me what dubai's all about then please msg me as i would like to have a night out, ive been here for 2 weeks and havnt had a night out yet



miss_wales said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in the same boat to ... but just moved near ish to abu dhabi - this is the only forum i could find though with people from the UK! I am very social , but finding it hard to meet people over here.. I am a 24 female moved over on my own. any tips, or nights out please let me know  x


----------



## ipshi

*im free*



danielle_mannix said:


> me too, if anyone is available thursday night the 19th for a night out so everyone can show me what dubai's all about then please msg me as i would like to have a night out, ive been here for 2 weeks and havnt had a night out yet


i wud love to go out with u but even tho iv been here for almost a yr now... i dont know much bout dubai myself


----------



## cami

making friends here? it's very hard as the place is a transit / no tax haven / refuge for people who hardly settle down before starting to think of goign somewhere else... could be the weather. but i'm sure there must be some other reasons too 

i've just managed to figure out who's on the same page at work (should be easy after having worked with them for four years now, but it's not..) and although it's not the best time of the year to start discovering / re-descovering where to have (innocent ) fun in dubai, we've decided to try the belgian bar in festival city. has anyone been there? any reviews?

for all who feel lonely out there, there's hope (or so i've been telling myself every single day since 2005 when i came here LOL)

cheers,


----------



## Elphaba

Folks, there are numerous threads on here for organised events that are open to anyone. Just PM the poster who is organising it for specific details and get yourself along to meet some friendly people.


----------



## Wizard Of Odd

Hi
I've been here for 3 months now but lived here from 2002-2007, the place has certainly changed. I work shifts so am unable to make most nights out, does anyone do anything late afternoons/early evenings? I start work at 10pm.
Thanks
WOO


----------



## Jynxgirl

Maybe the links about expat meetups are being blocked in some peoples computers ?? 



What I never understand, is how hardly any of these new people ever do any of the group meetups but continuously come on, new people all the time, saying they want to do things and meet people. Its just so very odd that is happens over and over and over and over.


----------



## Elphaba

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe the links about expat meetups are being blocked in some peoples computers ??
> 
> 
> 
> What I never understand, is how hardly any of these new people ever do any of the group meetups but continuously come on, new people all the time, saying they want to do things and meet people. Its just so very odd that is happens over and over and over and over.


It is odd. How do people expect to make new friends if they never make the effort to meet people? I wonder if some are expecting their new best friend to turn up at their door one day.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Wizard Of Odd said:


> Hi
> I've been here for 3 months now but lived here from 2002-2007, the place has certainly changed. I work shifts so am unable to make most nights out, does anyone do anything late afternoons/early evenings? I start work at 10pm.
> Thanks
> WOO


Friday brunches just as a social event, would always be an option. By about five, they are done and then heading off to another bar/place. You could not get drunkenly sloshed. Would be an option. The quiz nights are an option as well. Most people get there 730 to 800 and then the quiz doesnt start until 9ish but could get in some socialing as well. I think the bowlingn thread the time is like 5pm. And you do always have the option of suggesting something or taking the lead and starting an expat adventure. It seems the regulars will sort of follow along to about anything, if its fun.


----------



## Elphaba

Once the weather cools down, it is easy to organise outdoor activities. Picnics, beach outings, boat trips etc.


----------



## pamela0810

Elphaba said:


> It is odd. How do people expect to make new friends if they never make the effort to meet people? *I wonder if some are expecting their new best friend to turn up at their door one day.*


I'm kinda hoping Prince Charming shows up at my doorstep soon! Please don't tell me I actually need to get out and look for one!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I doubt you will find him here. Much better luck on that fishing site, I have heard!!!


----------



## ipshi

id love to join in but meeting up during the week is impossible for me... plus since iv joined here i hav always read about the weekend get togethers a bit too late for me to catch up... however i am excited about the 21st when a book club is meeting in Wafi mall...


----------



## stewart

Jynxgirl said:


> I doubt you will find him here. Much better luck on that fishing site, I have heard!!!


The real prince charming is taken 
But that does not matter cause he has gone into hiding after forgetting to book last nights quiz.

Totally agree with your earlier post Jynxy, they all seem to want to make on this site but only a handful have made the effort.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand

pamela0810 said:


> I'm kinda hoping Prince Charming shows up at my doorstep soon! Please don't tell me I actually need to get out and look for one!!


I'm sure one will be along very shortly, probably just hung up due to the world shortage of shining armour and white horses. They are not to be had for love nor money lately.


----------



## pamela0810

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> I'm sure one will be along very shortly, probably just hung up due to the world shortage of shining armour and white horses. They are not to be had for love nor money lately.


From what I've seen, most of these princes are looking for their own Prince Charming!


----------



## Leoun

*Hi*

Hi Friend

how are you doing & dont be sad u will make lots of friend here
i m also looking for good friend. about m i m grahpic designer & i also play guitar
hope we meet u soon

Leoun


----------



## danielle_mannix

is anyone free this thursday night, the 19th? As i want a good ole night out, even though its ramadan, i know its still possible. 



Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe the links about expat meetups are being blocked in some peoples computers ??
> 
> 
> 
> What I never understand, is how hardly any of these new people ever do any of the group meetups but continuously come on, new people all the time, saying they want to do things and meet people. Its just so very odd that is happens over and over and over and over.


----------



## MarcelDH

Yes, indeed! There's a lot of expat meetups being organised. I always get a lot of replies to activties I organise, but I've also experienced not everyone showing up for the occasion.

Anyway, let's give it another shot. For anyone who is looking for something on Thursday night 19th of August. Join me and co-host xpatusa at Leftbank, Souk Al Bahar. 

Trying to include the link to my post here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...sday-night-drinks-19th-august.html#post352793

Wow, that worked


----------



## pamela0810

MarcelDH said:


> Yes, indeed! There's a lot of expat meetups being organised. I always get a lot of replies to activties I organise, but I've also experienced not everyone showing up for the occasion.
> 
> Anyway, let's give it another shot. For anyone who is looking for something on Thursday night 19th of August. Join me and co-host xpatusa at Leftbank, Souk Al Bahar.
> 
> Trying to include the link to my post here:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...sday-night-drinks-19th-august.html#post352793
> 
> Wow, that worked


When you say "you and your co-host Xpatusa", do you mean that you guys are paying for the drinks? 

Oh by the way..Thank you Leoun.


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> When you say "you and your co-host Xpatusa", do you mean that you guys are paying for the drinks?
> 
> Oh by the way..Thank you Leoun.


If they are paying I might come out from under my rock


----------



## danielle_mannix

haha under your rock, yeah me too im gaggin for a drink, im british and havnt had a good ole drink since i been here, ggrrrrrr. 
can someone post a msg letting me know that my msgs are coming out ok, im new to all this and not sure if im doing it right, tar luvs


----------



## MarcelDH

Pam and Stewart, I might buy you a drink if you're nice.....fully drinking on my account is not gonna happen unless it was my house warming party


----------



## pamela0810

MarcelDH said:


> Pam and Stewart, I might buy you a drink if you're nice.....fully drinking on my account is not gonna happen unless it was my house warming party


I might just take you up on that Marcel! 
But I'll need to pass on this Thursday night. I've decided to stay at home and drink till I pass out, been a rough week!


----------



## MarcelDH

pamela0810 said:


> I might just take you up on that Marcel!
> But I'll need to pass on this Thursday night. I've decided to stay at home and drink till I pass out, been a rough week!


O.k. we'll do the drinking and passing out in public on your behalf then....


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> I might just take you up on that Marcel!
> But I'll need to pass on this Thursday night. I've decided to stay at home and drink till I pass out, been a rough week!


It is ok Pamy the bowling is not till 5pm friday, plenty of recovery time


----------



## stewart

MarcelDH said:


> O.k. we'll do the drinking and passing out in public on your behalf then....


I might even gate crash Marcel's little shing-dig on the dark side after I have a few on this side of town :eyebrows:


----------



## smily

guys I am having trouble checking out some of these links...is this commen...any ways around this. The Iftar get together sounds good


----------



## smily

cami said:


> making friends here? it's very hard as the place is a transit / no tax haven / refuge for people who hardly settle down before starting to think of goign somewhere else... could be the weather. but i'm sure there must be some other reasons too
> 
> i've just managed to figure out who's on the same page at work (should be easy after having worked with them for four years now, but it's not..) and although it's not the best time of the year to start discovering / re-descovering where to have (innocent ) fun in dubai, we've decided to try the belgian bar in festival city. has anyone been there? any reviews?
> 
> for all who feel lonely out there, there's hope (or so i've been telling myself every single day since 2005 when i came here LOL)
> 
> cheers,


Congratulations for surviving from 2005...you are doing a pretty good job..!


----------



## stewart

smily said:


> guys I am having trouble checking out some of these links...is this commen...any ways around this. The Iftar get together sounds good


Go directly to the thread on the main page


----------



## MarcelDH

stewart said:


> I might even gate crash Marcel's little shing-dig on the dark side after I have a few on this side of town :eyebrows:


O.k., we'll keep the gates open then!


----------



## malcd66

*malc n wendy*



DXB.UAE said:


> I am not only new to this forum but also new to Dubai. I moved here two weeks ago from Canada and looking to make new friends. These two weeks are like years to me. No one to meet and talk except my staff. I am looking to make new friends and i am sure you would lik to know a little about me.
> I am 30 male Canadian, working as a manager in an airline. I am not well aware of the routes and directions here but my daily commute has taught me exact direction to home and office  i am willing to learn and know more places that i have heard of to spend some quality time and kill my boredom.
> I am open to all nationalities, ages and genders. Please have me in if you have any meetups coming soon.
> Any singles? couples? please feel free to contact. It will be great if someone would throw an idea for a meet up.


Hi my husband and i moved here 3 months ago. I agree it can be lonely. I am still looking for a job. I am English 47 and i do not realy want to nurse anymore. Finding jobs are difficult as i have only found out too well as a lot of people are prepared to work long hours for little.
A fab meeting plaice for you is a place called Baristies on a weekend normaly busy but remember its ramadan.
You get all nationalities of all ages. Im sure you will meet people and have a great time. It's based in JBR . Jameira Beech Residence.
Good luck. Wendy n malc:clap2:


----------



## Elphaba

malcd66 said:


> Hi my husband and i moved here 3 months ago. I agree it can be lonely. I am still looking for a job. I am English 47 and i do not realy want to nurse anymore. Finding jobs are difficult as i have only found out too well as a lot of people are prepared to work long hours for little.
> A fab meeting plaice for you is a place called Baristies on a weekend normaly busy but remember its ramadan.
> You get all nationalities of all ages. Im sure you will meet people and have a great time. It's based in JBR . Jameira Beech Residence.
> Good luck. Wendy n malc:clap2:



Baristies? I guess you mean Barasti Bar at the Mina a Salam Hotel just outside the Marina 

Barasti is somewhere that many long-term residents now avoid. It used to be nice but has become a bit plastic chavtastic  The Irish Village is much friendlier. 
-


----------



## cami

smily said:


> Congratulations for surviving from 2005...you are doing a pretty good job..!


thank you! i've got to make it work, you see, i don't want to pay taxes ever again


----------



## nad2010

Hi All, 
Im new to this forum and only recently moved to Duabi. I grew up here as my dad worked here, but I moved back to the UK when I was quite young so unfortualty I lost touch with alot of my old school friends. The few who I have managed to get back in touch with seem to all be settled down and planning or have babies! which is great for them. Although I'm still enjoying my youth as I'm 24 and only finished uni a year ago, I'm hoping to make some like minded friends, people who still like going out and having a good time!
So anyone out there, do get in touch, it would be great to meet some new people and make some new friends!


----------



## wonderwoman

*hello*

hi is anyone available to meet up for a coff/tea anytime im trying to make new friends been in dubai for a while now and am still finding my wings please feel free to apply within


----------



## mikeyb

wonderwoman said:


> hi is anyone available to meet up for a coff/tea anytime im trying to make new friends been in dubai for a while now and am still finding my wings please feel free to apply within


There are plenty of social meet ups going on at the moment. Feel free to pop along.

Quiz on Monday - see thread
Iftar Buffet next Thursday - see thread
Golf next Friday


----------



## pamela0810

Where in Ireland you from? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/55839-try-again-quiz-night-23rd-august.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/55749-ramadan-iftar-26-august-2010-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/56193-game-golf-friday-27th-august-els.html

Hope to see you at one of these events!


----------



## Felixtoo2

Wow Pam you beat me to it , thats what I was gonna ask!!


----------



## pamela0810

Felixtoo2 said:


> Wow Pam you beat me to it , thats what I was gonna ask!!


I do type 80 words per minute Felix....on a bad day!


----------



## wonderwoman

pamela0810 said:


> Where in Ireland you from?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/55839-try-again-quiz-night-23rd-august.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/55749-ramadan-iftar-26-august-2010-a.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/56193-game-golf-friday-27th-august-els.html
> 
> Hope to see you at one of these events!


im from co tyrone n ireland


----------



## wonderwoman

[iQUOTE=wonderwoman;355288]im from co tyrone n ireland[/QUO it rains a lot there defo no need for shorts or t shirts


----------



## oburu

*hi*



wonderwoman said:


> hi is anyone available to meet up for a coff/tea anytime im trying to make new friends been in dubai for a while now and am still finding my wings please feel free to apply within


am in dubai too!! my name is walter from kenya... am a radiographer.......,,am looking for friends too .[number removed by moderator]


----------



## smily

stewart said:


> Go directly to the thread on the main page


Thanx..got it done.


----------



## dizzyizzy

*ok... here we go again :*

1. Please keep the "want to meet new friends" posts on the same thread - no use in opening new threads about this over and over again!
2. Do not post your email or phone number directly on the post (you will get spam, is not safe, and it goes against the forum rules) - use the PM facility instead to exchange your contact details.
3. Remember that this is not a dating forum... 
4. However, is OK to organise group meet ups like some of the friendly people are already doing...
5. Have fun


----------



## stewart

nad2010 said:


> Hi All,
> people who still like going out and having a good time!
> !



That would be most of us


----------



## wonderwoman

mikeyb said:


> There are plenty of social meet ups going on at the moment. Feel free to pop along.
> 
> Quiz on Monday - see thread
> Iftar Buffet next Thursday - see thread
> Golf next Friday


thanks


----------



## danielle_mannix

where r the threads for tonights and thursday's events


----------



## pamela0810

danielle_mannix said:


> where r the threads for tonights and thursday's events


They are both on the first page of the Dubai forum:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/55839-try-again-quiz-night-23rd-august.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/55749-ramadan-iftar-26-august-2010-a.html


----------



## Jynxgirl

And there is going to be a great turn out at both  Join along, will be good fun!


----------



## Kaox

nad2010 said:


> Hi All,
> Im new to this forum and only recently moved to Duabi. I grew up here as my dad worked here, but I moved back to the UK when I was quite young so unfortualty I lost touch with alot of my old school friends. The few who I have managed to get back in touch with seem to all be settled down and planning or have babies! which is great for them. Although I'm still enjoying my youth as I'm 24 and only finished uni a year ago, I'm hoping to make some like minded friends, people who still like going out and having a good time!
> So anyone out there, do get in touch, it would be great to meet some new people and make some new friends!


Hi Nad2010, I'm in a really similar situation to you actually... have recently moved back to Dubai but my remaining friends here are all settled down and not up for doing too much! Definitely up for meeting new people here as I'm feeling quite friend-less!


----------



## wonderwoman

hi kaox welcome im in the same boat keep an eye on the postings there is always a social event happening.


----------



## LORNA101

*Older female expat seeking new friendship group*

Hi there,

I am very new to Dubai and although I'm sure that this has been covered in a previous thread somewhere, I am wanting to meet others from the UK. I have arranged to join a choir already and may do basic Arabic - any ideas as to where I could go without being 'out on a limb'. Any quiz nights which aren't on on Mondays please? Ta very much


----------



## mikeyb

LORNA101 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am very new to Dubai and although I'm sure that this has been covered in a previous thread somewhere, I am wanting to meet others from the UK. I have arranged to join a choir already and may do basic Arabic - any ideas as to where I could go without being 'out on a limb'. Any quiz nights which aren't on on Mondays please? Ta very much


Welcome LORNA101

It sounds like you have a few social things going on already, not sure about quizzes that are not on Monday, I am sure there must be some.

There are regular forum social events planned, just keep looking out on here, we are a very mixed age bunch, young and old alike


----------



## pamela0810

May I also add that aside from the Geordie contingent on here, we are also a mix of different nationalities. Are you only looking for people from the UK to socialise with?


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> May I also add that *aside from the Geordie contingent on here*, we are also a mix of different nationalities. Are you only looking for people from the UK to socialise with?


Infraction there Pammy - insulting other members...

And as you're not even 30 yet.....


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Infraction there Pammy - insulting other members...
> 
> And as you're not even 30 yet.....


Luckily you're not a moderator and that was not an insult, you know that. You're the only Geordie I would dare insult, the rest are very nice!  

And never ever discuss a lady's age in public AC!


----------



## LORNA101

*Big thanks*



mikeyb said:


> Welcome LORNA101
> 
> It sounds like you have a few social things going on already, not sure about quizzes that are not on Monday, I am sure there must be some.
> 
> There are regular forum social events planned, just keep looking out on here, we are a very mixed age bunch, young and old alike


Hi Mikeyb,
I truly appreciate your prompt reply - I will do a search on this site then for some social events - I'm sure that if I have trouble, you won't mind me asking to be pointed in the right direction. Many thanks again.


----------



## cami

oldER? what does oldER mean??  im 40 and don't look a day older than 120 

keep reading the posts here Lorna. as for meeting British expats here... that must be difficult given the 130,000 (more? less?) of the Queen's subjects residing in Dubai


----------



## LORNA101

cami said:


> oldER? what does oldER mean??  im 40 and don't look a day older than 120
> 
> keep reading the posts here Lorna. as for meeting British expats here... that must be difficult given the 130,000 (more? less?) of the Queen's subjects residing in Dubai


Take your point - I'm in my fifties and just wanna know where to begin as I've only been here two weeks - remember what it was like when you knew no one at all! Joined a choir and have now arranged to meet for coffee on Tuesday with some girls - so I'll get there!! Cheers and thanks.


----------



## LORNA101

*Geordie?*



katiepotato said:


> More Geordies - excellent!


Hello, new here and looking for other Geordies!! Found you - great! You ok? Been here only two weeks - been unable to find time to mingle but will when I figure out where to go. Have arranged to be at a coffee morning soon and have joined a choir - like pub quizzes too but can't do Mondays. Take care


----------



## IkumiM

SoccrBarbi said:


> Hi! My husband and I are moving to Dubai next weekend and would love to meet up for drinks sometime soon! We're late twenties, from San Francisco but have been living in Sydney for the last year and a half. How are you finding Dubai thus far?
> 
> Keep in touch,
> 
> Maddie


Hi Maddie!

My husband and i Just moved from San Francisco! small world, we havent met alot of Americans yet. Where are you living in Dubai? Have you adjusted well?


----------



## IkumiM

Anyone here live in the Marina area? My husband and I just moved here from United States and living in JBR. Would love to meet new friends! we are late 20's early 30's. When and where is the next meet up?


----------



## pamela0810

IkumiM said:


> Anyone here live in the Marina area? My husband and I just moved here from United States and living in JBR. Would love to meet new friends! we are late 20's early 30's. When and where is the next meet up?


Hi Ikumi, 

The next one's tonight:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...56490-quiz-night-bidi-bondi-mon-30th-aug.html

Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## wonderwoman

*hi*



IkumiM said:


> Hi Maddie!
> 
> My husband and i Just moved from San Francisco! small world, we havent met alot of Americans yet. Where are you living in Dubai? Have you adjusted well?


hi maddie welcometo dubai my husband and me are irish living in dubai it would be good to meet up some time! i have family living in san franciso it sure is a small world


----------



## IkumiM

wonderwoman said:


> hi maddie welcometo dubai my husband and me are irish living in dubai it would be good to meet up some time! i have family living in san franciso it sure is a small world




Wonderwoman, where are you and your husband living in Dubai? When did you move here? do you know where in san francisco your family lives??


----------



## wonderwoman

my sister lives oakland monti clair not sure if that is the right spelling, my brother lives in the city,im in media city living in an apartment,where are you at?? have u been in dubai long??


----------



## IkumiM

wonderwoman said:


> my sister lives oakland monti clair not sure if that is the right spelling, my brother lives in the city,im in media city living in an apartment,where are you at?? have u been in dubai long??


we just moved here about 2 months ago so not too long ago. Im still trying to find a job but its tough right now. Are you working?


----------



## wonderwoman

no im not working looking but not successful,hubby came out here in november ive been on and off since april finding it hard to make friends and theres only so much shopping you can do


----------



## IkumiM

wonderwoman said:


> no im not working looking but not successful,hubby came out here in november ive been on and off since april finding it hard to make friends and theres only so much shopping you can do


very true..i cant wait until the weather cools down so i can actually explore. How old are you and your hubby? what do you guys like to do on your off time? or his off time i should say ; )


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi everyone,

We have Private Message facility that can be used to exchange messages between two forum members, which works best so we can keep he general forum free of clutter and focused on questions about moving to Dubai, etc. 

You can use that to get to know each other 

As such this thread is being closed down. 

Thanks


----------

